# pumping



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Firstly thank you for your advice about my sons umbilical hernia. End of the month when we go for the appointment I will let you know how it goes   that there is no operation necessary. 

My next question is about pumping. This week I am reducing breastfeeding in preperation for work. Until we are 100% sure bottles are fully accepted I am pumping to keep my production and when forumla is 100% accepted I will stop completely and let the milk dry up. Pumping at work is going to be a nightmare so Ive decided not to pump and give expressed milk, but go straight to formula. 
Only thing is Im having to pump every 3 hours otherwise my boobs will explode. Every 3 hours I can fill the advent jar beyond the measuring scales so in excess of 260 ml and thats happening within 10 minutes. I dont even get to 'drain' my boobs in that, its just 'relieving the excess' if you get what I mean. I feel that this is alot! and yet when I was breastfeeding 100% during the day I felt like not much feeding was going on, but more so at night... surely then I would not need to pump much during the day and more so at night, but it seems litres of the stuff is flowing out.... What should I do... I dont want to get mastitis, but 260+ to relieve the pressure does seem alot to me... is this normal... ? 

Lotsky x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

hi lotsky,

how are things hun

sorry for the lack of reply but my little man has been not very good   

luv v xxx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

no worries how is your little one, hope hes feeling ok. 

i went to a wedding this weekend and was pumping for england as I had to leave the babies overnight. Its amazing how a baby drains the boobs better than a pump ever can!

Anyway hope little man gets better soon xxx


----------

